# Mic Mount



## MichiganMan (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a mono-pod that has the correct size thread for the mic mount that comes with the ECM8000.

The problem is my tripod is for my camera and it has a smaller thread.

Is there some cheap simple adpter out there to mount the ECM8000 to a camera tripod?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Any camera store will have the adaptor you require so you will still be able to use your tripod.


----------

